# Opinions?? IBRA OR NBHA



## barrelracin13 (Dec 19, 2013)

me and my friend are trying to decide which one to show in next show season, we are in Greeneville tn, and just trying to find the pros and cons of each association and other peoples opinions on which they like or dislike about it and which they prefer! thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

My wife runs both depending on which is closer to us. she doesnt run for points but is considering it for next year. to be 100% honest its not really the sanctioning body that makes or breaks one of these shows, it is the club/group that does, so If you have pretty good clubs Id say run whats closest, you will see alot of the same faces at each.

Jim


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Will you be joining? Going to State or Finals? IBRA shows are free to run for non members if you just want to show and aren't worried about points or going to state. NBHA has a $10 non member fee. I run both of them. I like IBRA because it's about the horse and rider as a team earning points, and the shows are normally cheaper. There's more IBRA shows where I am than NBHA, plus the state show and IBRA finals are 45 minutes away from me. NBHA is great with the districts and winning year end awards for each district. You can't really go wrong with either and will likely find most people run both. I suggest getting on the IBRA and NBHA websites and finding out which has more shows near you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

